# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  कोरोनाकाल की धाँधली

## superidiotonline

कोरोना वायरस महामारी प्रकोप के चलते एक बार प्रधानमंत्री जी ने अपने सम्बोधन में कहा था कि *'हमें आपदा को अवसर में बदलना है।'* देखें वीडियो-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

प्रधानमंत्री जी के सम्बोधन को लोगों ने सिर आँखों पर लिया और *'आपदा को अवसर में बदलने के लिए'* *'कोरोना को ठिकाने लगाओ'* अभियान के तहत तमाम स्टार्टअप्स और कम्पनियाँ मैदान में कूद पड़ीं जिसके फलस्वरूप *'कोरोना से निपटने'* के लिए तमाम उपकरण बाज़ार में उतारे गए जिनमें से कुछ उपकरण तो वाकई अच्छे थे, किन्तु कुछ उपकरणों की उपयोगिता पर सन्देह था। आइए देखते हैं- कौन-कौन से नए और पुराने उपकरण कोरोना काल के दौरान बाज़ार में आए और उनकी उपयोगिता क्या है?

----------


## superidiotonline

यहाँ पर एक मज़ेदार बात बताते चलें कि प्रधानमंत्री के आह्वान से पूर्व ही कोरोना आपदा शुरू होते ही *'आपदा को अवसर में बदलने वाले'* कुछ बाबा तत्काल सक्रिय हो गए थे और *'कोरोना रक्षा ताबीज़'* बेचने लगे।

*‘मास्क नहीं, मेरे ताबीज लो… कोरोना से बच जाओगे’ – UP पुलिस ने अहमद को दबोचा, खुद को बताता था ‘कोरोना वाला बाबा'*

15 March, 2020


'कोरोना वाले बाबा' अहमद सिद्दीकी गिरफ़्तार

----------


## superidiotonline

जहाँ एक तरफ सरकार लगातार सोशल मीडिया से लेकर हॉस्पिटलों के माध्यम से लोगों को कोरोना वायरस से बचाव के लिए विभिन्न प्रकार के उपाय बताने में लगी हुई है, दूसरी तरह कुछ मुल्ला-फ़क़ीर इसे लेकर न सिर्फ़ अन्धविश्वास फैला रहे हैं बल्कि मोटी कमाई भी कर रहे हैं। इसी तरह के फ़क़ीर को दबोचने में यूपी पुलिस ने सफलता पाई है, जो लखनऊ के डालीगंज क्षेत्र में दुकान लगाए हुआ था। वो खतरनाक कोरोना वायरस के संक्रमण से हुई बीमारी को ठीक करने का दावा कर रहा था।

----------


## superidiotonline

गिरफ़्तार अहमद सिद्दीकी ख़ुद को ‘कोरोना वाले बाबा’ बताता था और साथ ही दावा करता था कि वो ताबीज से उन लोगों को कोरोना वायरस से बचाने का माध्यम दे सकता है, जिन्होंने मास्क नहीं पहना हो। उसके दावे मेडिकल की दुनिया और वैज्ञानिक तर्कों को हवा-हवाई बताते करते हुए अन्धविश्वास फैला रहे थे, इसीलिए पुलिस ने धोखाधड़ी के आरोप में अहमद को धर-दबोचा। लखनऊ के चीफ मेडिकल ऑफिसर ने इस बाबत पुलिस को सूचित किया था।

----------


## superidiotonline

एडिशनल पुलिस कमिश्नर विकास चंद्र त्रिपाठी ने बताया कि उक्त फ़क़ीर निर्दोष लोगों को कोरोना वायरस ठीक करने के नाम पर बेवक़ूफ़ बना रहा था। उसने बड़ा सा बैनर भी लगवाया था, जिसमें लिखा था कि वो ‘सिद्ध किए हुए ताबीज’ देता है, जिससे कोरोना वायरस से हुआ संक्रमण ख़त्म हो जाएगा। उसने लिखा था कि जो लोग मास्क नहीं ले सकते हैं, वो सिर्फ़ 11 रुपए में उसकी ताबीज को लेकर कोरोना वायरस से बचाव कर सकते हैं। देखिए ‘कोरोना वाले बाबा’ का पोस्टर:

----------


## superidiotonline

‘कोरोना वाले बाबा’ फ़क़ीर अहमद सिद्दीकी ने लगवाया था ये बैनर

----------


## superidiotonline

अहमद सिद्दीकी को शनिवार (मार्च 14, 2020) को गिरफ़्तार किया गया। वजीरगंज पुलिस दोपहर के 11 बजे उसकी उसकी तलाश करते हुए पहुँची। उसने 10 बजे से 2 बजे तक मिलने का समय रखा हुआ था। पुलिस ऐसे ही दूसरे अन्धविश्वास फैलाने वाले फकीरों की तलाश में भी लगी हुई है, जो इस तरह के दावे करते हैं। लखनऊ में अब तक 2 लोगों के इस वायरस से संक्रमित होने की सूचना है। 11 लोगों को आइसोलेशन सेंटर में डाला गया है, जिनके जाँच रिपोर्ट आने का इन्तजार है। 
------------------
साभार : ऑपइंडिया

----------


## superidiotonline

> 


बता दें कि हमने कोरोनाकाल के प्रारम्भ में ही एक व्यंग्य विज्ञापन के जरिए पाठकों को जागरूक भी किया था।

----------


## superidiotonline

*१. केंट ऑटो सैनिटाइज़र*



'स्पर्शरहित' तकनीक पर आधारित इस मशीन में १२ लीटर  सैनिटाइज़र भरा जा सकता है और इसके नीचे हाथ ले जाते ही इस मशीन से अपने आप हाथ में सैनिटाइज़र गिरने लगता है। इसका अधिकतम खुदरा मूल्य रु० १२,०००/- है।

वस्तुतः यह उपकरण सार्वजनिक स्थानों, जैसे- मॉल, शॉपिंग कॉम्प्लेक्स, कार्यालय, हाउसिंग सोसाइटी इत्यादि के लिए अत्यन्त उपयोगी है। साधारण घरेलू उपयोग के लिए इसकी उपयोगिता न के बराबर है। फिर भी उन बड़े-बड़े घरों में जहाँ दर्जनों नौकर-चाकर काम करते हैं, इसकी उपयोगिता को नकारा नहीं जा सकता।

----------


## superidiotonline

*केंट ऑटो सैनिटाइज़र*

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*२. प्रेस्टिज फ्रूट एंड वेजीटेबल क्लीनर*

----------


## superidiotonline

*२. (a) केंट टेबल टॉप वेजीटेबल डिस्इन्फेक्टेंट*

----------


## superidiotonline

प्रेस्टिज और केंट द्वारा दावा किया जाता है कि ये दोनों ही उपकरण सब्ज़ियों, फलों और मांस से सभी प्रकार के बैक्टीरिया और वायरस का सफ़ाया करने में सक्षम हैं। ये दोनों उपकरण ओज़ोन तकनीकि पर आधारित हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

यहाँ पर यह बता दें कि ये उपकरण कोरोना के आगमन से पहले ही मौजूद हैं मगर उस समय कोई इन उपकरणों को लेना तो दूर की कौड़ी है, देखना भी पसन्द नहीं करता था। कोरोना महामारी दौरान अब इन उपकरणों की माँग भी बढ़ी है और दाम भी बढ़ गए हैं। आज प्रेस्टिज का दाम तीन से सवा तीन हज़ार के आसपास और केंट का दाम साढ़े पाँच से छः हज़ार के बीच है।

----------


## superidiotonline

यहाँ पर यह बताना बहुत ज़रूरी है कि ओज़ोन तकनीकि पर आधारित इन उपकरणों का उपयोग बन्द स्थानों पर नहीं, बल्कि खुले स्थानों पर किया जाना चाहिए, क्योंकि इन उपकरणों से निकलने वाली गैस ओज़ोन की अल्प मात्रा भी मनुष्य के स्वास्थ्य के लिए अत्यन्त हानिकारक होती है। अतः यदि आप अपने बन्द रसोईघर में इस उपकरण का उपयोग करना चाहते हैं तो इस विचार को अपने मन से त्याग दें।

----------


## superidiotonline

अब यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि इन उपकरणों का उपयोग क्यों किया जाए? कुछ लोगों का तर्क होता है कि हम पानी में नमक और विनिगर मिलाकर सब्ज़ी और फल धोते हैं। दक्षिण भारत से पानी में नमक के साथ हल्दी भी मिलाने की ख़बरें मिली हैं। कुछ लोग पूछते हैं कि सब्ज़ी और फल में कोरोना वायरस कैसे आता है? तो इसका उत्तर यह है कि कुछ सब्ज़ी और फल के ठेले वाले आज भी बिना मास्क लगाए ज़ोर-ज़ोर से चिल्लाकर सब्ज़ी बेचते हैं। यदि ठेले वाला संक्रमित हुआ तो चिल्लाने के कारण उसके मुँह से निकले एयरोसोल और ड्रॉपलेट द्वारा ठेले पर रखे सामान पर कोरोना के विषाणु चिपक सकते हैं। नमक, हल्दी और विनिगर से कोरोना वायरस के निष्क्रिय होने के कोई वैज्ञानिक प्रमाण आज तक नहीं मिले हैं। पानी से अच्छी तरह धोने से कोरोना वायरस के बहने की शत प्रतिशत उम्मीद तो बिल्कुल नहीं रहती। फिर भी आधे घंटे तक किसी भी वस्तु को पकाने पर सभी प्रकार के बैक्टीरिया और विषाणु ठिकाने लग जाते हैं। वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार ६०-७० डिग्री तापमान में सभी प्रकार के बैक्टीरिया और विषाणु निष्क्रिय हो जाते हैं। अतः सब्ज़ी काटते समय अपने चेहरे और आँखों पर हाथ न लगाया जाए तो कोई खतरा नहीं है। अतः यदि आप आम, धनिया और पुदीने की चटनी, मूली-टमाटर का सलाद और फल इत्यादि खाने के शौकीन हैं तो आपको इन उपकरणों की आवश्यकता है। बता दें कि कुछ लोग सैनिटाइज़र और साबुन इत्यादि से सब्ज़ी और फल धोने की सलाह देते हैं जो मूर्खता के सिवा और कुछ नहीं है, क्योंकि सैनिटाइज़र और साबुन के हानिकारक केमिकल सब्ज़ी और फल द्वारा सोख लिए जाते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

*३. नोट सैनिटाइज़र मशीन*

----------


## superidiotonline

मार्च में केंद्रीय सरकार ने एक अधिसूचना जारी की थी जिसमें यह कहा गया था कि *नोटों से कोरोना का संक्रमण फैल सकता है।* पढ़िए पूरा समाचार-

*नोट से भी हो सकता है कोरोना संक्रमण, डिजिटल पेमेंट का करें इस्तेमाल : सरकार*

By Gaurav NoronhaET Bureau | Updated: Mar 19, 2020, 01.51 PM IST

सरकार ने कैश की जगह यूपीआई, एनईएफटी, मोबाइल बैंकिंग और डेबिट कार्ड का इस्तेमाल करने की सलाह दी है. उसने बैंकों को कहा है कि वे अपने ग्राहकों से डिजिटल पेमेंट के तरीकों का इस्तेमाल करने के लिए प्रोत्साहित करें. कोरोना वायरस को फैलने से रोकने के उपायों के तहत सरकार ने ऐसा किया है.

----------


## superidiotonline

वित्त मंत्रालय ने बुधवार को इस बारे में अधिसूचना जारी की है. उसने कहा है कि नोटों से कोरोना का संक्रमण फैल सकता है. वायरस के फैलने में यह एक माध्यम बन सकता है.

नोटिफिकेशन में बैंकों को मीडिया, सोशल मीडिया और एसएमएस और ईमेल के जरिये कैंपेन चलाने की सलाह दी गई है. उनसे कहा गया है कि वे मौजूदा स्थितियों से बचाव के लिए डिजिटल पेमेंट के फायदों के बारे में ज्यादा से ज्यादा बताएं.

----------


## superidiotonline

सरकार ने कहा है कि बैंक इस बारे में अपनी शाखाओं और एटीएम पर बैनर और पोस्टर लगाकर भी ग्राहकों को अधिक से अधिक जागरूक कर सकते हैं.

इसके अलावा सरकार ने बिजनेस करेस्पॉन्डेंट, सेवा प्रदाताओं और बैंकिंग एजेंटों को भी ग्राहकों को सैनिटेशन की सुविधाएं उपलब्ध कराने को कहा है. उसने इनसे आधार इनेबल्ड पेमेंट सिस्टम और एटीएम मशीन जैसे उपकरणों का इस्तेमाल करने की सलाह दी है.
------------
साभार: ईटी

----------


## superidiotonline

जैसे ही सरकार ने कहा- *'नोटों से कोरोना का संक्रमण फैल सकता है'*, वैसे ही फटाफट आ गई बाज़ार में नोटों से कोरोना को ठिकाने लगाने वाली मशीन! देखिए वीडियो-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*नोट सैनिटाइज़र मशीन* में अल्ट्रावायलेट किरणों का प्रयोग वायरस को नष्ट करने के लिए किया जाता है। अल्ट्रावायलेट किरणें सूर्य के प्रकाश में भी होती हैं। अल्ट्रावायलेट किरणें *तरंग दैर्ध्य (Wavelength)* के आधार पर तीन प्रकार की होती हैं जिन्हें UV-A, UV-B और UV-C कहते हैं। वायरस को निष्क्रिय करने के लिए UV-C की आवश्यकता पड़ती है। सूर्य का प्रकाश धरती पर पहुँचने से पहले ही धरती के वायुमंडल में मौजूद ओज़ोन की पर्त (Layer) के कारण UV-B और UV-C का अधिकांश भाग अवशोषित (Absorbed) हो जाता है जिसके कारण धरती पर UV-A ही पहुँच पाता है। यह मनुष्य के भले के लिए ही है। यदि धरती पर UV-B और UV-C भी पहुँच जाए तो मनुष्य का जीवित रहना मुश्किल हो जाए। इसीलिए जब ओज़ोन की पर्त में छेद हो जाता है तो वैज्ञानिकों के होश उड़ जाते हैं। अल्ट्रावायलेट किरणों से त्वचा को बचाने के लिए ही सनस्क्रीन लोशन इत्यादि का उपयोग किया जाता है। बता दें कि अल्ट्रावायलेट किरणों के सम्पर्क में आने से त्वचा का कैंसर हो सकता है। UV-A, UV-B और UV-C में से UV-C किरणें मनुष्य के लिए सबसे अधिक खतरनाक होती हैं, तथा मात्र कुछ पलों के लिए भी इन किरणों के सम्पर्क में आना स्वास्थ्य के लिए घातक सिद्ध होता है।



संदर्भवश यहाँ पर बताते चलें कि कम्यूटर, लैपटॉप, मोबाइल, टेबलेट इत्यादि से भी घातक किरणें निकलती हैं जो आँखों के लिए हानिकारक होती हैं। इन किरणों को ब्लू लाइट या ब्लू रे कहते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

सूचना: कुछ अति महत्वपूर्ण उत्पादों का विवरण देने के निमित्त *'नोट सैनिटाइज़र मशीन'* का विषय एवं अनुक्रम वृहत् होने के कारण इसका अद्यतन यहाँ पर अस्थाई रूप से रोका जा रहा है। रुकावट के लिए खेद है।

----------


## superidiotonline

*४. एंटी स्नोरिंग एण्ड एयर प्यूरिफायर डिवाइस*

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

जैसा कि नाम से ही स्पष्ट है- *एंटी स्नोरिंग एण्ड एयर प्यूरिफायर डिवाइस* मुख्यतः खर्राटा रोकने का उपकरण है, किन्तु इसमें एक्टिवेटेड कार्बन फिल्टर लगाकर वायु शुद्ध करने का एक उपयोगी उपकरण भी बना दिया गया है और यह उपकरण एन 95 या एफ०एफ०पी०2 मास्क की तरह पीएम 2.5 कणों को छानने में सक्षम है। वैसे इस उपकरण को एन 95 या एफ०एफ०पी०2 मास्क का पूर्ण विकल्प नहीं माना जा सकता, क्योंकि इसमें मुँह खुला रहता है, किन्तु यह उपकरण उन लोगों के लिए अत्यधिक उपयोगी है जो कोरोना के डर से बार्बर शॉप, सलून या ब्यूटी पार्लर का रुख करने से कतरा रहे हैं और भालू बने घूम रहे हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

*५. माइक्रोवेव ओवन*

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे तो *माइक्रोवेव ओवन* आज के दौर में एक चिरपरिचित उपकरण है, किन्तु हमने एक अन्तर्जालीय वृहत् अध्ययन के उपरान्त *माइक्रोवेव ओवन* को कोरोनाकाल में एक अत्यन्त उपयोगी उपकरण के रूप में चिह्नित किया है। खासतौर पर यह उपकरण उन लोगों के लिए बहुत ही उपयोगी है जिनकी चटोरी ज़ुबान है और जिनकी जीभ बाहर का बनी चीज़ें खाने के लिए हर वक्त लपलपाती रहती है। खासकर *'स्विग्गी'* और *'जोमैटो'* से आर्डर करके खाने वालों के लिए *माइक्रोवेव ओवन* एक वरदान है। हमारे एक अन्तर्जालीय अध्ययन के अनुसार *माइक्रोवेव ओवन* सिर्फ़ ५ से १० सेकेण्ड के बीच इसके अन्दर रखी वस्तुओं का तापमान ३६० डिग्री सेल्सियस तक पहुँचा देता है और यह उच्च तापमान किसी भी वायरस और बैक्टीरिया को मार सकता है। कुछ कंजूस-झरूस-मक्खीचूस प्रकृति के लोग यहाँ पर यह तर्क दे सकते हैं कि माइक्रोवेव ओवन में ग़र्म करने की क्या ज़रूरत है? गैस के चूल्हे पर भी ग़र्म किया जा सकता है। तो इसका जवाब यह है कि *माइक्रोवेव ओवन* और गैस के चूल्हे की ग़र्म करने की प्रक्रिया अलग-अलग है। गैस का चूल्हा सीधे ग़र्मी पहुँचाकर बर्तन को ग़र्म करता है। बर्तन ग़र्म होने के कारण उसमें रखा खाद्य पदार्थ भी धीरे-धीरे ग़र्म होने लगता है जिसके कारण ग़र्म होने की प्रक्रिया में काफी समय लगता है। धीरे-धीरे ग़र्म होने की प्रक्रिया के कारण खाद्य पदार्थ का मूल स्वाद भी परिवर्तित हो जाता है जबकि *माइक्रोवेव ओवन* खाद्य पदार्थ के मूल स्वाद को परिवर्तित किए बिना कुछ ही सेकेण्डों में बर्तन में रखे खाद्य पदार्थ के कण-कण को उच्च तापमान तक पहुँचा देता है। इसके अतिरिक्त कई खाद्य पदार्थ ऐसे हैं जिन्हें गैस के चूल्हे पर ग़र्म ही नहीं किया जा सकता, जैसे- डोसा, पिज़्जा, बर्गर, समोसा इत्यादि। अब यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि कोरोनाकाल में कौन सा *माइक्रोवेव ओवन* खरीदा जाए? *'सोलो'* या *'कन्वेक्शन'*? तो इसका उत्तर यह है कि *'कन्वेक्शन माइक्रोवेव ओवन'* ही उत्तम है, क्योंकि *'कन्वेक्शन माइक्रोवेव ओवन'* एक ऐसा उपकरण है जिसमें *'ओ०टी०जी०'* और *'सोलो माइक्रोवेव ओवन'* की तकनीकि का संयुक्त प्रयोग होता है जिसके कारण यह इसमें रखे खाद्य पदार्थ को अन्दर और बाहर- दोनों ही ओर से अच्छी तरह से उच्च तापमान पर ग़र्म कर सकता है। वैसे *'ओ०टी०जी०'* भी एक सस्ता और अच्छा विकल्प है, किन्तु यह उतनी तेज़ी से इसमें रखे खाद्य पदार्थ को ग़र्म नहीं करता जितनी तेज़ी से *'कन्वेक्शन माइक्रोवेव ओवन'* ग़र्म करता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

'बजाज' का एक ओ०टी०जी०

----------


## superidiotonline

कुछ लोगों की यह शिकायत होती है कि हमारे पास *'ओ०टी०जी०'*, *माइक्रोवेव ओवन*- सभी कुछ है, मगर हम जब भी *'स्विग्गी'* और *'जोमैटो'* से आर्डर बुक करते हैं तो कोई न कोई पेंच फँस जाता है और हमारा आर्डर कैंसिल हो जाता है। जब *'स्विग्गी'* और *'जोमैटो'* से खाना घर पर पहुँचेगा तभी तो हम *'ओ०टी०जी०'* और *माइक्रोवेव ओवन* का इस्तेमाल करेंगे? तो यह समस्या प्रतिकूल ग्रहों के दुष्प्रभाव से सम्बन्धित है और इसके समाधान के लिए किसी योग्य ज्योतिषी से सम्पर्क करें। यहाँ पर ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि यदि देर रात *'स्विग्गी'* और *'जोमैटो'* से चला खाना आप तक नहीं पहुँच पाता है तो मामला गम्भीर है। अतः अपनी जन्मपत्री के साथ-साथ अपनी हस्तरेखा भी किसी हस्तरेखा विशेषज्ञ को अवश्य दिखा लें। अपनी हस्तरेखा का थोड़ा बहुत परीक्षण आप स्वयं कर सकते हैं। जैसे- अपनी दोनों हाथों की हस्तरेखाओं को ध्यानपूर्वक देखें। यदि आड़ी-तिरछी रेखाओं का जाल सा नज़र आता है तो यह अथाह मानसिक चिन्ता का द्योतक है। स्पष्ट है- मानसिक चिन्ता में वृद्धि करने के लिए ही *'स्विग्गी'* और *'जोमैटो'* से चला खाना आप तक नहीं पहुँच पाता और इस प्रकार मानसिक चिन्ता में वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

यहाँ तो लोगों की लाश पर गिद्ध की तरह ,अंडराने वाले लोग भी देखे हैं मैंने

----------

